# Sub opportunity in NWPA



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Looking for subs with late model trucks for a very busy company in nwpa. We cover four townships all within close proximity. We are looking to expand even more this season but need dependable drivers with dependable equipment. PM me if interested, pay is based on experience.

Also hiring sidewalk snow removal crews. Must have transportation!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I know its kinda early but no interest?

Sidewalk snow removal starts in the mid to high teens'.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Brian Young;568444 said:


> I know its kinda early but no interest?
> 
> Sidewalk snow removal starts in the mid to high teens'.


where at in NWPA just for kicks


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

How much are you paying for new trucks wiith 10 foot plows and salters and also tractors and skidsteers,


----------

